# اقتراح لعمل ويندوز مسيحى



## maged99 (8 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة انا بفكر انا ممكن اعمل ويندوز مسيحى و هيكون بشكل مسيحى كامل مع كل البرامج و الانجيل و و كل شى  و كامل بكل البرامج الاخره بس اية رايكم اعملة و هسمية ويندوز

 xp yaso3na

و لا

لا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أغسطس 2010)

*انا شفت كتير ع النت ويندوز مسحي
ونزل قريب ويندوز العدرا 
لكن انا بالنسبالي مش بحب النسخ اللي ملعوب فيها
بتكون تقيله ومش تستحمل شغلي 
جرب واعمل بس حاول تكون خفيفه تستحمل الاجهزه
وربنا يقويك ويعوض تعبك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أغسطس 2010)

عايزينه يكون خفيف
2-3جيجا


----------



## maged99 (9 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة النسخة هتكون خفيفة و و الكمبيوتر هيبقى سريع و هيقفل و يفتح بسرعة

و النسخة هتشتغل على اى جهاز


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أغسطس 2010)

*اوك يا جميل اعمل وربنا معاك
ومتنساش البرامج متكنش كتيره فيه
وانا هجربها لما تعملها
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أغسطس 2010)

اهم حاجه عشان الويندوز بتاعك ينجح

تعمل تعديلاتك على نسخه اصليه تقبل التحديثات
وكمان اى تعديل تعمله تتأكد انك مش بتعدل فى خصائص التحديثات

يعنى خد بالك من السرعه ودى حاجه مهمه جدا ملفات الابديت لازم تكون كامله وشرعيه لازم عشان الويندوز ينجح يكون بيقبل تحديثات من مايكرسوفت ويفضل تعمل نسختك على سيرفس باك ثرى عشان تشتغل على اى جهاز
وربنا معاك


----------



## iBassam (30 يناير 2013)

اخي اعملها بس ياريت تكون نسخة 64بت وحجمها خفيف وتكون انجليزية 100% مع حرية تركيب واجهة عربية


----------



## مارييان (7 يونيو 2013)

ياريت فعلا تكون 64


----------



## admin of hbeba (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شوف نسخه الفنان 6 واقتبس منها افكار
او شوف الليونكس


----------

